# ~Princess Mallorn Discusses Foreign Policy~



## StarlingWings

Hello, everyone, it's us again. 

Hello! Before my slave--
---Mallorn!
Okay, before my loving mum explains WHY SHE'S LEAVING ME FOR TWO WEEKS-- 
I already apologized and gave you millet and read you a story and shredded you a carrot! I'M SORRY! And it's 12 days, not fourteen.
Well, YOU aren't stuck in SOMEONE ELSE'S HOUSE with an emotionally challenged Amazon parrot who probably wants to eat you!
You know what? t: 
Fine. Anyways, I just thought I'd briefly discuss the situation of the world. As you can see in the map behind me, the world is very large and I don't think enough is being done to populate budgies on every continent. 








Although there are well-known communities of wild budgerigars on Australia, as well as "reclaimed" pet populations living in the wild in places like Florida, California, and some Southern European countries, budgies should live harmoniously with everyone, everywhere.








Don't you agree?
Uhh, Mallorn?
What?
I don't think budgies can live in Antartica or Iceland or Russia in the wild. 
Well, they can live in nice cozy homes!
Sorry but there'a aren't really people in the Arctic. It's too cold.
Well, what about the other animals?
They have special adaptations to live in the cold, Princess.
Well, they obviously are missing the best quality of life because there's no BUDGIES!








I know, I'm just adorable. That's why everyone should listen to me and get lots of budgies!
Well, you do know how to make a good demographic plan, I'll give you that.
You don't have to tell me, every Princess should know some foreign affairs! Oh, and did you hear that the price of millet has gone our the roof! We really need to look into redoing trade agreements tomorrow, okay?
You won't be here tomorrow, little one.
That's right. 
I won't, will I? 
I think it's time we move onto the next discussion of foreign affairs, aka WHY you would ever decide to leave ME for some measly visit to Germany!








Yeah, that's right, Mum. IN YOUR FACE!
Maybe I should explain this. Well, I'd like to start off by saying that in three days, I'm leaving for Europe (specifically Germany) and will be gone 12 days. Don't worry, I'm posting a link to this thread in the "Going to be away for awhile?" thread 
Anyway, I'm super excited and also really worried about it since my little princess--
---everyone's favorite princess, actually--
has to stay here. So probably nobody remembers this, because it was in a thread like three months ago that about two people saw, but I mentioned that we had some friends who were "bird people" with an Amazon parrot named Bucky who was bonded to me, ect. 
No? Okay. 
Well, here's the basic biography of them: 
They're a lovely couple who've had birds almost their whole time being married (a long time!) and have gone through many species, including budgies, tiels, canaries, and their ever-present Amazon parrot, Buckwheat. I call him Bucky, but anyways, he is--
Absolutely awful! He's huge and he screams so much and yells random scrambles of words like "HELLO" and "COME BACK" and screams like a fire engine and--
Alright, Mallorn, enough. I know you're mad, but--
AND he's in love with my Mum!
Alright, okay, that's true. Anyways, we babysat him for a month around June the year I got Mallorn, so she met him then. She hated how he always wanted me to himself so basically she doesn't really like him. At any rate, I'm comfortable leaving her with them because they know a lot of good avian vets in case of emergency, they have no other pets, and have experience with budgies--
Except not princesses of high caliber!
Well, they'll soon learn, I guess. I've known them for seven years and I want her to be in safe hands so, that's where she'll be! And don't worry, she's not going to be interacting with the parrot, they know not to do that. 
Yeah, sure...
Don't be spiteful! I love you so much, and I will miss you terribly.
You better!
Well, I was going to post this earlier today, but because of the bustle, and packing, and such, I didn't get to until now. At this point, Mallorn is safely over to her temporary lodging facility, which she was not very pleased about. She was cross because I moved her toys when I was cleaning her cage, then she wouldn't go in and we had to leave so I had to pick her up, which she hated. I gave her millet and kisses but it was a good hour until she would talk to me. 
Oh, and she hated the car ride. Hated it. 
I made my mom drive so I could hold her cage in the back with me, and she was sulking the whole time while also looking terrified 
I felt horrible, the other times she's been in a car she was in a small enclosed dark space. 
Hopefully Bucky doesn't drive her too crazy, and I'm going to be in contact with her caretakers so they can keep me updated!
I probably won't be posting during that time, so I'll miss all of you! 
My plane leaves Wednesday so I have a few more days here, so Mallorn can get used to where she is and they can call me up if anything is going wrong.
Oh, and warning: If you live in Germany, watch out! :spy: You all have lovely budgies :budgie: 
Thanks for reading! Cheers


----------



## RusselltheGrey

I love Mallorn!!! I love her and her wonderful comments and her spunk and intelligence! Safe travels to you. Sure will miss photos of your darling princess.


----------



## LynandIndigo

Princess Mallorn your mum has a good sense of Humor I laughed and laughed.. But i love your photo. I hope you have a lovely time in Germany. Watch out for those Planes that go there. I just love your story. You made my day thanks for sharing. 

Princess Mallorn you can come and board with me and Indi we will give you a good time while your mum is away you can sneak over here on a private plane and we will pick you up for a budgie life time of a holiday...


----------



## StarlingWings

RusselltheGrey said:


> I love Mallorn!!! I love her and her wonderful comments and her spunk and intelligence! Safe travels to you. Sure will miss photos of your darling princess.


Thank you for the compliments, I'll be sure to tell her. 
I'll post some more when I get back, and her temporary parents said they'll take pictures, so we'll see


----------



## StarlingWings

LynandIndigo said:


> Princess Mallorn your mum has a good sense of Humor I laughed and laughed.. But i love your photo. I hope you have a lovely time in Germany. Watch out for those Planes that go there. I just love your story. You made my day thanks for sharing.
> 
> Princess Mallorn you can come and board with me and Indi we will give you a good time while your mum is away you can sneak over here on a private plane and we will pick you up for a budgie life time of a holiday...


Haha thank you very much! She appreciates all the love  
I'll try and get home in once piece!  I'm excited, though, it'll be fun 
Mallorn would love to meet Indigo, that would be probably like one big budgie party for her! :laughing:


----------



## jrook

Oh, how cute!!! I love that little princess and how she loves the camera... The comments were ****ing and fun.
Have a great time... She'll have Bucky shaped up and loving her by the time you return!!


----------



## AlterEgon

Have fun visiting our country! And if you're in any kind of larger town, keep an eye out for feral budgies. They exist, usually as membrs of sparrow flocks! Maybe you can bring Mallorn a few petty pictures of ex-pet-budgies in the wild!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Princess Mallorn certainly is well versed in foreign affairs and obviously not shy about sharing her opinions on both the state of the world and the state of affairs in her own realm of rule!

The pictures and dialogue are exceptional!!

We'll miss you and be looking forward to your return (along with Princess Mallorn, of course!).*


----------



## aluz

Your Mallorn is incredibly cute in those pics, it really seems she was doing her best to not let you go abroad.
Have a safe trip and enjoy your stay in Germany and who knows, maybe when you get back and pick up Mallorn, she will surprise you with one of Bucky's loud calls!


----------



## nuxi

Very cute! Enjoy your trip to my country!


----------



## PrincipePio

:laugh: What an adorable post. Thank you so much for giving me a laugh.

Have a wonderful trip to Germany! I hope you relax and take in all the beautiful sights and visit a few bird stores! 

And Mallorn, you will be just fine and princess-y in your temporary adoptive home! Sammy is sending you a hug!


----------



## Jonah

Thank's for sharing you and Mallorn's conversation...
I'm sure Mally will miss her mom but she will be just fine. Have safe travel's and a great trip, and if you can't find the internet in deutchland, we will see you when you get back...


----------



## StarlingWings

jrook said:


> Oh, how cute!!! I love that little princess and how she loves the camera... The comments were ****ing and fun.
> Have a great time... She'll have Bucky shaped up and loving her by the time you return!!


Thank you  Thanks for the good wishes, I'm quite excited and I'm positive that that naughty boy Bucky will be a changed man by the time I come back! 



AlterEgon said:


> Have fun visiting our country! And if you're in any kind of larger town, keep an eye out for feral budgies. They exist, usually as membrs of sparrow flocks! Maybe you can bring Mallorn a few petty pictures of ex-pet-budgies in the wild!


I'm sure ill have a lovely time! I will make sure to keep my eyes peeled, I'm sure she would enjoy seeing her kin 



FaeryBee said:


> *Princess Mallorn certainly is well versed in foreign affairs and obviously not shy about sharing her opinions on both the state of the world and the state of affairs in her own realm of rule!
> 
> The pictures and dialogue are exceptional!!
> 
> We'll miss you and be looking forward to your return (along with Princess Mallorn, of course!).*


Thank you Deb! She is quite outspoken, it's true :laughing:
You're too kind, I can't wait to share all my adventures! 



aluz said:


> Your Mallorn is incredibly cute in those pics, it really seems she was doing her best to not let you go abroad.
> Have a safe trip and enjoy your stay in Germany and who knows, maybe when you get back and pick up Mallorn, she will surprise you with one of Bucky's loud calls!


I definitely think so, she knew I was leaving and didn't want me to go! I will definitely enjoy my trip and I'll update everyone when I get back.
I'm sure Mallorn will have quite a mouthful to say as well 



nuxi said:


> Very cute! Enjoy your trip to my country!


Thank you for the well-wishing, I can't wait to see Germany  


PrincipePio said:


> :laugh: What an adorable post. Thank you so much for giving me a laugh.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip to Germany! I hope you relax and take in all the beautiful sights and visit a few bird stores!
> 
> And Mallorn, you will be just fine and princess-y in your temporary adoptive home! Sammy is sending you a hug!


Thank you so much, Bethany! I'm glad you enjoyed it. I hope to met some staunchly German birdies, and who knows, maybe Ill buy Mallorn a little something in a local bird shop 



Jonah said:


> Thank's for sharing you and Mallorn's conversation...
> I'm sure Mally will miss her mom but she will be just fine. Have safe travel's and a great trip, and if you can't find the internet in deutchland, we will see you when you get back...


You're quite welcome, I've found that Mallorn enjoys sharing her opinions :laugh: 
Hopefully she doesn't become TOO fond of Bucky, but with her temperament, I doubt it  
I'll keep you posted!


----------



## kcladyz

mallorn is so smart she should run for office


----------



## StarlingWings

kcladyz said:


> mallorn is so smart she should run for office


Thank you  
Yes, I'm sure she would agree with that statement! :budgie: :king:


----------



## StarlingWings

Update: I got an email today from said caretakers, apparently Mallorn's settled in quite well, is enjoying all the extra attention and bossing around Bucky  
Just a day and a half until I leave


----------



## kcladyz

I always wanted to go to Germany. My mother lives in Dusseldorf. I have not seen her in over 30 years


----------



## StarlingWings

kcladyz said:


> I always wanted to go to Germany. My mother lives in Dusseldorf. I have not seen her in over 30 years


I'm sorry! It's the worst when you can't see your family 
Well, I'll definitely share EVERYTHING when I get back, don't worry!


----------



## Niamhf

Aww poor Mallorn. I hope you both have great holidays


----------



## StarlingWings

Niamhf said:


> Aww poor Mallorn. I hope you both have great holidays


Thank you  I can't wait to share my adventures with you all!


----------



## budgiecakes

oohhh I'm also leaving my budgies for 4 days in May, I'm afraid they'll be so sad! But it's great that you got a temp home for Mallorn!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Ha Ha! Very cute pictures, and very funny dialogue! 
Hope your trip is fun and safe, and you have a rousing celebration with Mallorn when you get back!*


----------



## kcladyz

I love this thread. She looks like a female version of my Rainbow Rob.


----------



## StarlingWings

budgiecakes said:


> oohhh I'm also leaving my budgies for 4 days in May, I'm afraid they'll be so sad! But it's great that you got a temp home for Mallorn!


Yeah, that was good. Hopefully you're budgies do fine! It's always so traumatizing more for me, I think, leaving Mallorn. 



SPBudgie said:


> *Ha Ha! Very cute pictures, and very funny dialogue!
> Hope your trip is fun and safe, and you have a rousing celebration with Mallorn when you get back!*


Thank you! My trip was fantastic, and Mallorn will probably be here soon to share a piece of her mind! 



kcladyz said:


> I love this thread. She looks like a female version of my Rainbow Rob.


Haha thanks, she definitely does! :budgie:


----------

